
Lastpass acquired by Citrix - foreigner
https://blog.logmeininc.com/welcome-new-logmein/
======
barkingcat
misleading headline.

Logmein, the owner of Lastpass, is acquiring a subsidiary of Citrix called
GetGo (GoTo... products) that was spun out.

The new company is called Logmein, and has legally less to do with Citrix than
even before!

Wonder why the poster chose that particular phrasing (acquired) because it was
Logmein (parent of Lastpass) that was doing the buying:

[https://www.logmeininc.com/about-us/faq](https://www.logmeininc.com/about-
us/faq)

What are the financial details of the transaction?

As part of the merger agreement, Citrix spun off its wholly owned subsidiary,
GetGo, which then merged with a subsidiary of LogMeIn. LogMeIn issued an
estimated 27.3 million shares of LogMeIn common stock to Citrix equity holders
in connection with the merger. The transaction is valued at approximately $1.8
billion based on shares to be issued and LogMeIn’s closing price of $65.31 as
of July 25, 2016, the date on which the merger was first announced.

What's the name of the merged company?

The name of the new combined company is LogMeIn, Inc.

~~~
rpazyaquian
That sounds like the headline is less misleading, and just plain incorrect.

------
tonylucas
Citrix has spun out the Goto* products, and that's what has merged with
LogMeIn.

Citrix hasn't bought LastPass Citrix hasn't merged directly with LogMeIn, it's
still a separate company.

------
PTRFRLL
Just to clarify, LogMeIn (which owns LastPass) is merging with Citrix

~~~
barkingcat
This is incorrect.

------
supernovae
And i'll stick with the service.. last time the world freaked out and guess
what.. NOTHING Happened.. actually, it improved and some paid features
(mobile) became free.

------
chayesfss
You mean logmein? Lastpass was purchased in 2015 I thought

~~~
dabernathy89
Lastpass was purchased by LogMeIn, but yeah, strange way to word the title.

------
mdekkers
I found the service significantly decreased when LP was purchased by Logmein,
and I expect nothing good to come from Citrix now owning LP. I have had an
enterprise subscription for many years, but will now look at an alternative.
Any suggestions?

~~~
jscheel
I'd love to hear what has gone downhill for you. I was initially really
worried about it, but haven't seen anything terrible personally.

~~~
tmikaeld
Same here, I actually think it's more user friendly now and it fills the
fields at higher correctness than before. Maybe he is still on version 3x? You
can choose that in the settings.

------
cuonic
I think you mean LogMeIn has been acquired by Citrix, no ?

